# Howdy



## FarmTownGirl (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello All,

I'm kind of new to the forum. I used to post in here under a different name years ago when I was married, but people IRL discovered my moniker so I don't want to post under it any more.

I'm happily divorced now and in a relationship that is mostly wonderful, but I still run into situations where I could use a sounding board and objective opinions so I figured I'd join fresh.

Looking forward to getting to know you all as time permits.


----------

